# Puralia



## Puralia (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm looking for an old shipmate who served in the Aust Regular Army 1962-64 in 1 Div Sigs Regiment at Ingleburn NSW. His name is John Hilton, he did a fishing job from Eden to see what sea-life is like while he was AWOL. He then got his discharge and joined a Swedish cargo ship taking him around the world on other ships. I signed onto the Norwegian oil tanker Magnolia in Auckland, NZ, when he signed off in 1965. We were in touch for awhile, but eventually lost contact. John lived in Perth WA with his family before joining the army.


----------

